# Shubunkin wachsen unterschiedlich schnell



## Bebel (27. Sep. 2009)

Hallo

Zwei meiner __ Shubunkin waren beim Kauf gleich groß - das war letztes Jahr. 

Schon nach dem Winter viel mir auf, daß einer von beiden größer geworden war als der andere - wie sich im Laufe des Jahres herausstellte ist es ein Weibchen.
Mittlerweile ist sie mehr als doppelt so groß wie er.

  
Auf dem ersten Bild sieht man den Größenunterschied deutlicher

Die damals gleichzeitig eingesetzten Goldfische waren damals etwas kleiner als die Shubunkin, heute sind sie größer als "der Kleine". 
Der weibliche Shubunkin ist deutlich größer als der Rest.

Ist es normal, daß die so unterschiedlich wachsen?

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Niklas (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Shubunkin wachsen unterschiedlich schnell*

Ich glaube schon, da Menschen auch verschieden schnell wachsen. Ich habe persöhnlich auch Kleine Goldis die sind auch verschieden groß obwohl sie erst 6 monate alt sind.


----------



## Christian und Frauke (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Shubunkin wachsen unterschiedlich schnell*

Hallo Bebel,
die Damen werden auf alle Fälle grösser und schwerer,oder sind es die GeneHabe das bei meinen auch das einige sehr aus der Norm schlagen
Aber jetzt sag mal der fast schwarze ist das ein Shubi?Wenn ja okiokidann will ich auch so einen:beeten


----------



## Bebel (2. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Shubunkin wachsen unterschiedlich schnell*

Hallo Christian

Ja, das ist auch ein Shubunkin, es ist ein Amerikan-Shubunkin, bzw. die sehr dunklen heißen auch Amerikan-Midnight-Shubunkin.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Christian und Frauke (2. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Shubunkin wachsen unterschiedlich schnell*

Danke Bebel,
da werde ich nächstes Jahr mal gucken ob ich hier so einen bekommen kann:beeten:beeten:beeten
Schwarze Fische finde ich einfach


----------



## Niklas (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Shubunkin wachsen unterschiedlich schnell*

Hallo 
@ Christian bzw. Frauke  Wenn du schwarze Fische so magst wieso holst du dir dan nicht z.B. Karpfen oder Rotfedern?


----------



## Bebel (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Shubunkin wachsen unterschiedlich schnell*

Hallo

Der Amerikan-Midnight-Shubunkin ist nicht völlig Schwarz, das ist nur seine Grundfarbe.
Ansonsten hat er Flecken in verschiedenen Farben, Schwarz überwiegt halt nur.

   

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Christian und Frauke (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Shubunkin wachsen unterschiedlich schnell*

Hallo Niklas,
Karpfen will ich nicht die bauen mir irgendwann den Teich um
und schwarze Rotfedern habe ich noch nicht gesehenbei uns hier sind die silber.
@ Bebel
toller Fisch auch mit Flecken


----------



## Niklas (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Shubunkin wachsen unterschiedlich schnell*

Hallo Christian, 
Ich selbst habe Karpfen und mein Wasser ist auch ein bischen schmutzig das liegt aber daran das die Karpfen in der letzten Zeit einen Sprung gemacht haben. Wenn ich statt ca. 12 Karpfen 1-2 hätte würden die nicht viel anrichten.....Sie sind besser als ihrer Ruf!!!!!!!!!:beeten Macht nicht immer die Karpfen so schlecht.


----------



## Christian und Frauke (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Shubunkin wachsen unterschiedlich schnell*

Hallo Niklas,
ich will Karpfen auf keinen Fall schlecht machen,sind sicher Fische
Aber auf keinen Fall in meinem Teich
Wenn die groß sind wühlen die den ganzen Tag im Bodengrundund da brauch mir auch keiner versuchen was anderes zu erzählen!!!


----------



## Niklas (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Shubunkin wachsen unterschiedlich schnell*

Ich füttere meine Kaprfen bzw. Goldis oder auch den __ Brassen mit selbstgekochtem Mais den zieh ich auf eine Schnur auf UNd hänge ihn ins Wasser ca. 20 cm unter die Oberfläche. Dann habe ich es mal tiefer 1,2m bei 1,5 m Wassertiefe um zu gucken ob  sich die Karpfen am Boden aufhalten und kein Maiskorn wurde abgezogen. Karpfen wüllen nach meiner Ansicht nur wenn sie hunger haben.


----------



## Christian und Frauke (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Shubunkin wachsen unterschiedlich schnell*

Hallo,
das ist genau der Punkt denn Karpfen haben immer Hunger:smoki
Es sie denn das Wasser ist zu kalt,dann ist es klar aber dann sitze ich nicht am Teich


----------



## Christian und Frauke (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Shubunkin wachsen unterschiedlich schnell*

Hallo,
das ist genau der Punkt denn Karpfen haben immer Hunger:smoki
Es sei denn das Wasser ist zu kalt,dann ist es klar aber dann sitze ich nicht am Teich


----------

